
Conversion Rate in WordPress - alina_themefuse
Hi, everyone! My name is Alina. It&#x27;s been a while since I was hired by ThemeFuse.com to optimize their website that sells Premium WordPress Themes. All good till some months ago. Our sales started to decrease. I can&#x27;t understand why. I&#x27;m open for any advice on how to optimize the conversion rate for a WP Themes Shop or, in general, that&#x27;s wrong with our website. Or, that&#x27;s wrong with this industry. I&#x27;m quite in a panic now.
======
alina_themefuse
We're currently trying to use any possible method to promote our website. It's
been a year since we recovered from a penalty from Google which dramatically
changed our income situation. We're now using every known method to promote
our website. Social Media ads, newsletters, promo-codes, giveaways,
partnerships with different websites related to our field and so on. We
started changing our website content a little bit, text-wise, images-wise but
there is still not a lot of revenue.

------
PaulHoule
I would need to hear more of your story to help. Please explain here or click
on my profile and we can talk about it offline.

~~~
alina_themefuse
We're currently trying to use any possible method to promote our website. It's
been a year since we recovered from a penalty from Google which dramatically
changed our income situation. We're now using every known method to promote
our website. Social Media ads, newsletters, promo-codes, giveaways,
partnerships with different websites related to our field and so on. We
started changing our website content a little bit, text-wise, images-wise but
there is still not a lot of revenue.

